# A godlike ruler



## Keen4e (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't know if i'll find some time to continue this, but I really wanted to write this story for a very long time. Too bad I'm not a skilled enough writer to handle such a delicate subject. 



Newborn' s cry was coming from the hut. Although exhausted, the mother was smiling. Finally a son! She held him tight in her arms, while the father, a muscular man with black hair and beard was smiling. "Thank you, " he said gently to her. "We shall call him...."

He grew up as a healthy and strong young boy in a farming community. He was very solitary. Not that he always wanted to, but other people more or less avoided him. Even his parents were uncomfortable, when close to him. As if some malevolent aura surrounded him. There was just one person who liked being with him. It was his elder sister. They often ventured into the woods together and stuffed their bellies with berries and honey. It was however a dangerous place and once when they were not careful enough, they got surrounded by a pack of wolves. 

This is when he came to understand, why he was not exactly a normal man. While the wolves were attacking them, he took a massive branch of wood to defend himself and when a wolf jumped for his neck, then it happened... he saw the wolf flying towards him in slow motion. He focused and hit it with the branch with inhuman agility and strength. Then the slow motion stopped and the wolf flew rapidly away, hit the nearest tree and died. He could see fear in the eyes of the rest of the pack. "Come on!" he shouted with a terrible voice that had some mystic echo. When the wolves heard it, they fled in terror. 

His sister asked "What.... happened?" with fear in her eyes. "I don't know" he answered. He was actually just as afraid as she was.
After some time, he learned to control his powers and used them to help his fellow tribesmen. However word about this prodigious boy spread quickly and other villages came to fear them. They gathered all their warriors and came to burn his village and tried to capture him. By then he was still young and lacked the courage to face all these assailants. Instead of trying to protect his tribe with his powers , he made himself invisible and escaped. A decision, that he made out of fear and regretted for a long time, but there was nothing he could do by then. All his fellow tribesmen were dead and he was alone.

He then wandered around the country and tried to find another tribe. It was difficult for him to get accepted anywhere, because while people revered his powers they also feared him. When he turned thirty, he realised, that he somehow did not age. While he saw people around him ravaged by the sands of time, he was still young and strong. At first, he thought of it as a gift, but as the ages passed he realised, it was a curse. All people he cared about were dying, while he was staying on this world.

He then chose to not to love anyone, because he was too afraid to lose them. But a man needs to love. As the ages passed, he found a new and the most perfect love for him. It was humanity. He started to care about his fellow human beings and he tried to guide them to a brighter future wherever he could. He did it as anonymous scientist, citizen, advisor, general and so on... He learned about the warp and where his powers come from. As he began to understand it, he became horrified by the creatures that dwelt there. He knew they were extremely harmful and had to be stopped one way or another. 


Then the age of Strife came and almost all great achievements of humanity were lost. As a new Chaos god came to being, because of the stupid arrogance of the eldar, even a mighty being he was, he could do nothing but wait. He however swore vengeance upon the malefic creatures of the warp, that threw most of the mankind back into medieval times. As soon as the massive warp storms ended, he decided that he could no longer stay anonymous. If he were to save mankind, he needed to act quickly, before war and hatred consumed last of the great civilisations. 
He started on Terra. He sadly watched it from his shuttle. It has been ages since he last stepped on his home planet. It was no longer the majestic world, filled with magnificent oceans, great cities and monuments. No it was a planet devastated by nuclear fire, with virtually no water and ecosystems and filled with power hungry warlords fighting over the last available resources. He never wanted to be a dictator, but now he had no other choice. 

As soon as he made his first plans on how to grip power, he shrouded himself and went to the tent of the war chief Ergorn, who was discussing tactics for upcoming battle with his lieutenants. "I will be leading this battle", he said. Everyone looked at him surprised as he appeared in front of them. "Who are you and how did you get here?" asked him Ergorn.
"That does not matter. What matters is that you are a incompetent ruler and shame to your people. Therefore I will relieve you and command this battle myself." 
The officers laughed at that fool, but Ergorn frowned "How dare you insult me like this?"
"Does the truth hurt?" he asked.
"I've had enough of this. Take him away." said Ergorn to his guards.
"So had I." he said and created extremely bright aura around him. His armour appeared to be golden and on his left shoulder was a brightly shining eagle. With a powerful and majestic voice, he said "War chief Ergorn I hereby claim to be the leader of your warriors. Resign or suffer the consequences." Now everyone in the tent bowed before him. Even Ergorn was so much astonished by what he saw, that he could not help but bow. That being was so majestic... so godlike. With a shaking voice, he said "My men's lives are yours my... god."
The man frowned and said "While I may appear as a deity, I certainly am not one. Yes my powers are formidable. With a single thought I could kill everyone in this room. With a single thought I can become invisible. I can even take control of your bodies, but I am no god and I never again want to be mistaken for one. " 
"Then how should we call you my lord?" asked one of the lieutenants.
He paused. He thought everything through, but forgot to invent a name. What should it be? As far as he could remember, he used thousand of names: John, Patrick, Robert... Now that he was to reveal himself, it should be something majestic. Something that inspired respect. Not for him, but for his... Imperium? Yes that sounded perfect.
He smiled: an expression that one rarely saw on his face. "You may call me: the Emperor."


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

I appreciate the effort and the writing it sound, but the subject of the matter is wrong, as Empy wasn't born as a mortal man. He was summoned from the warp as a god by the combined sacrifice of 8000 of the mightiest shamans known to mankind. Look this is a being so mighty he scoffs of the title of being god. Mere mortals like ourself ain't supposed to write about him as the description of this should fill volumes of any library, and ain't supposed to be fanfiction. Had you made your own stuff up I would likely have given you a gold-star, instead of a gentle rebuke.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

People are allowed write about anything from any Games Workshop system. By all means say it does not match canon, but do not say someone is not allowed to write it in the first place.

An interesting take on the young Emperor. As the fluff on his birth/youth has changed at least once since I started paying attention, and there are large gaps in his history, I see no reason why he might not have closed off his memories of what he was to live out the experience of a normal life before taking charge of normal humans.


----------



## Keen4e (Apr 19, 2010)

According to lexicanum (not the most viable source I know, but It's hard to find information about the Emperor), he "was born to mortal parents in the 8th Millennium BC manifesting his powers as a youth. One account of the Emperor's origin goes so far as to say that he had mortal brothers and sisters and details the time and location of his birthplace - eight thousand years before the first millenium, in the region of Terra then known as Central Anatolia."
That seems to suggest that even though his powers are due to shaman sacrifice, he is still in large part human. 
He is in my opinion the most interesting character in whole 40K so I tried to write a fanfic about Him, because most of the Horus Heresy books focus only on Primarchs and the Emperor is always described from an external point of view. I tried to imagine what he could have been thinking.


----------



## Keen4e (Apr 19, 2010)

So I've decided to write a sequel and that means I've set myself on the uneasy path of writing about Unification Wars.
I was trying not to contradict cannon too much, but if you found some mistakes, please feel free to point them out and I'll try to correct them. All other comments and critique are of course welcome as well. 


All plans had been made. It was not going to be easy, but he decided, that he should intervene as little as possible. After all he did not only want to conquer Terra. He wanted to conquer the entire Galaxy to ensure mankind's continued survival. He could certainly not be at all places at once and that meant, he had to trust his soldiers to do the job he asked them to. It was not an easy task for an all powerful god-like man like him to trust simple mortals. He wanted to learn it little by little, starting with this battle. 
The difference between the two fighting armies were enormous. Ergorn's army that was to become the main Imperial fighting force was equipped with very archaic technologies. Their opponent Genral Zordak had much more modern technologies even though they were just scraps from the Age of technology, that were salvaged from who knows where. Where Ergorn's men had horses, Zordak had antigrav motorcycles. Most of Imperial fighting force had spears, or swords, whereas Zordak had even some tanks. Not the most advanced fighting experimental tanks using antigrav technology, that the Emperor could see during Terran expansion, but tanks nevertheless. He recognised the tanks Toad 13, using some short range battle canon and heavy stubber. Nothing exceptional, but they could still do lot of damage to an ill equipped army like his.
He made his plans nevertheless and hoped for the best. After all the difference between his army and Zordak's was nothing compared to difference between human and some of the xeno technology, so if he could not win right there, how could he face advanced races like the Eldar?
"You have your orders, now go." he said.

"My lord" answered Ergorn "I believe you should talk to the soldiers. They should meet their new leader before the battle starts."
Of course! How could he have forgotten them! They were after all the most important people of His army. Men and women willing to give their lives for a cause. Because of his great power, he tended to forget about the very people, he was supposed to protect. He would not make that mistake this day. "Of course. Let us see them. I will explain to them my plans and the cause they are fighting for." he answered. The whole army of about ten thousand man formed in front Ergorn, who started his speech. "Man. As much as it might surprise you, I do not see myself fit to lead you any more. Not after I have seen that magnificent man, standing besides me. He is a man truly blessed by gods. " at that word the Emperor twitched slightly. Today was the not the right day to make lectures about superstition , but he had to make sure later, that no one would dare to speak of gods in front of him. "For he has magnificent powers and mind and therefore he will be our leader, our Emperor. " said Ergorn and let the Emperor speak.
He looked at all these faces. They were soldiers. During his life, he met many of men like them. There were many reasons why people could become warriors. There were simply those, who joined army by pure evil. They were those wicked men, who enjoyed causing suffering and pain. As one abominable leader once said "“The greatest happiness is to vanquish your enemies, to chase them before you, to rob them of their wealth, to see those dear to them bathed in tears, to clasp to your bosom their wives and daughters.” Nothing could describe these evil men better. During his life, whenever he acted as a warrior, feared that he would become one of them. After every battle he won, he had to remind himself of that terrible quotation, so that he would not fall to that dark path, for if a man of his power ever started to enjoy causing suffering of others, he would be unstoppable.
Then there were those warriors, who loved discipline. They joined military, because they wanted to be told what to do. No else place requires such discipline as an army. These people did not care that much about the cause they were fighting for, but rather escaping the responsibility of their own acts. Life is indeed sometimes much easier, when you don't have to think for yourself and just obey orders.
Then there were those honourable warriors. Living by their code and fighting for a cause. He respected those the most. Even if their cause was not the right one, they still had the courage to give their lives for it, something that even an immortal being like him could admire.
He looked in their eyes trying to guess which of these men were of that kind. If convinced of the righteousness of his own cause, they could be a great asset. Most of the people here venerated their leader Ergorn and were absolutely shocked, that he was replaced by the Emperor. To be fair, they did not exactly venerate Ergorn, but rather what he stood for. He was one of the noble Terrans who were fighting over power. He was the only son of Revantir a great Duke of Commonwealth Crown. His soldiers were raised in absolute obedience to their noble families, who were fighting over the throne. The Emperor chose precisely this small diveded nation little known by other tech Barbarian states, because he wanted to easily take power over it that would leave him the possibility to create his army.
The great nations of Terra used to be more or less united, but when the Age of Strife happened, they were cut off most of the resources that were coming from Space colonies. As soon as that happened, there quickly came wars. Wars fought for resources and while some believe, that war never changes.... this time it changed radically, for in the moment of the greatest desperation, nuclear weapons were used. All the nuclear silos were emptied and as a consequence, the old Earth's ecosystem changed forever. Those great nations were almost forgotten. People were divided into dictatorships and followed warlords like Ergorn. Some of them tried to recreate original nations and gave themselves titles like "King", "President", "Caesar", "Consul" and so on, but were basically just petty dictators concerned with power. So he was just an emperor among many others. He had to prove he was, the Emperor. 
"Men", he started his speech. "You are great warriors and your loyalty to your leader honours you. While, he was indeed a great leader and he will certainly have a place in my new order," (he had to lie to them, because he knew how devoted they were) "he lacked my visions and my ambitions. For together, we are not only going to regain the whole Commonwealth, but we are to conquer Terra itself! Humanity was once great and conquered countless worlds, but greed and petty differences poisoned its mind. While we struggled for control, we nearly destroyed Terra itself. We nearly destroyed the symbol of our own wealth and prosperity. If it is to reach its former glory, it must be reunited. And reunited it will be thanks to great warriors like you. I am not going to lie to you. You are facing an opponent far better equipped then you are. However you have in ample supply something he has not: courage and ambition. With those humanity conquered stars and today with those, we will win this battle. Let us fight together for better future and prosperity. For the Imperium of men!"


----------



## Keen4e (Apr 19, 2010)

His soldiers were advancing towards the hill, where their opponent was entrenched. Under normal circumstances, His tactics would have been unacceptable. Their opponent was well entrenched and had superior weapons. However the Emperor spotted a weakness in His opponent's army. They had superior weapons, but knew little about them. The tanks they were using Toad 13 used to be powerful before replaced by superior weaponry, but their strength has always been that they were amphibious. They were designed to fight on rivers or in jungles, but never in a rocky wastelands. In all the debriefs due to the aftermath of nuclear war, the tanks had hard time to reposition themselves. The hills they were positioned were to large for them to cover everything, so the Emperor's plan was to attack from several directions and make circles around the tanks. The only trouble were the antigrav bikers, who were much more mobile than his cavalry on horses. The only hope was to reach the hills in time where the imperfect human antigrav would be much less mobile. They would however still pose a serious threat, That is where he had to put faith in His men's abilities. He gave instructions the officers to make out of the bikers priority targets and hoped there were not too many of them. 

There was some risk, but if they could overwhelm the confident superior army, that would deal a serious blow on His opponent's morale. They would perhaps then surrender without more useless bloodshed. Once this battle was over, he would make some serious changes in this army. He had already several plans in mind including his secret projects carried out by his scientists. He sat on a horse to lead His army. It was perhaps more than a hundred years, since He last rode a horse. Fortunately it is like riding a bike, one does not forget that easily. Especially not a all powerful being like Him. It was an impressive sight. Couple of thousand riders clad in leather armor charged to their doom. Infantrymen with some rudimentary laser rifles followed them. Some even lacked proper uniforms and shoes. The terrain was quite harsh even for the horses, but they seemed well trained and so the tide approached the hill. "Platoon five go left. Three go Right, four follow me." ordered the Emperor "And good hunting." Fifth platoon headed towards where once a great river was. They descended to the canyon to get around the hill and attack the tanks from behind. The enemy opened fire. Several grenades hit the ground and some horses got scared and cast down their riders in panic. That was not going to stop them. "Fourth platoon split up! We need to force them to turn!" ordered the Emperor. Then he heard a loud noise of antigrav engines. That was not a good sign. Several hundred of bikers headed their way. They almost did not split up that meant, that bulk of their force against the Emperor and what remained of His platoon. And the hills were still quite distant. This was just too much for Him. He had to use his abilities. When the bolt pistols of the bikers fired, He used a telekinetic dome. Most of the bolts were shrugged off by His powers. Some even hit the bikers. Some hit the dome and fell of their bikes and were killed by the charging riders, who used their chainaxes. Profiting from the confusion, riders could safely pass through them taking but moderate casualties. As soon as they got to the hill, they got of their horses and used different rocks as cover. Forcing the bikers to get off their mounts as well. As soon as they got charged on close combat, the fight got much more equal: chain axes against chainswords. 

The fight was however not equal for long. Infantrymen were charging from the hills helping their comrades, while the Emperor's own infantry was still too far and some of them were pinned by Toads' tanks suppressive fire. The fight was brutal. No one of course was able to slay the Emperor in close combat, but his soldiers were dying quickly. The Emperor used his power sword and fought with much grace one would expect of a godlike warrior. He had thousands of years to practise different fighting styles and now could deliver His fury all over the battlefield. With each precise blow he crippled three or four soldiers. Some lost their limbs. The enemy was however encircling them and his sword was loosing energy with all that use.

The infantrymen were getting slaughtered by the tanks. They tried to get as much cover as they could in the ruins and the rocks, but that only slowed their advance and more of them got killed with each salvo. The officers yelled at them to advance, but most of the soldiers refused to obey these orders. They were too slowed by suppressive fire and soon people in command who were leading from the front got killed. There was one soldier who took the flag. When he saw first the Emperor, he was mesmerised by his majesty and he felt that he could not fail him no matter what. He raised the flag high and shouted to rally the troops.

The enemy troops were coming from all directions and only a dozen of Emperor's warriors remained with Him. Then he hear: "For the Emperor!" it was the first time, that this most common Imperial battlecry was used. The infantrymen lost their officers and were lead by a simple soldier who had the sergeant rank. The Emperor saw the zeal in the warrior's eyes and perfectly understood why the rest of the men followed him. As the reinforcements arrived the tides turned quickly and when the rest of the cavalry platoon finally got on the hills and blew the tanks using melta guns, the ennemy began either to flee or to surrender. The Emperor insisted on taking prisoners. He did not want more men than needed to be slaughtered that day. 

He sought the warrior who led the infantrymen to save His platoon. He was tall and muscular and seemed well trained. "You have done well for rallying the infantry. Without their support, we might have lost."
He grew very nervous and knelt before Him. "Stand up soldier. No honourable man like you should kneel before me. "
"My Lord you are too kind. I just did my duty." the soldier said.
"I never ask more than that." answered the Emperor "I believe I can reward you soldier. Have you ever wanted to be invincible?"
"What warrior doesn't?" answered the soldier.
"I can make you quite close to that. I can make you faster, stronger and tougher. Your skin can be as tough as armor, your bones can be as hard as metal your eyes as sharp as those of a bird of prey. Are you interested in becoming my first super soldier?" 
His eyes widened with excitement and the Emperor could hear his heartbeat accelerate "I would really love to my lord." he said.
"Very well follow me then." the Emperor said. "What is your name soldier?" he asked.
"Constantin Valdor"


----------



## Keen4e (Apr 19, 2010)

Ergorn felt, that he was loosing his men's respect. While the Emperor fought with his men in front, he was observing the battle from afar like he always did. Had this mysterious man not intervened, it would probably be his sixth lost battle. He was no soldier. He was just an aristocrat who happened to lead an army. He was as a matter of fact not a good politician either. The only thing that gave him power was his title, which his men respected until now, but when they saw this magnificient being, their respect started to fade.

The Emperor came to him with one of his soldiers at His back. "I will take my leave for now. I trust you can prepare the throne room for me and your abdication speech?"

"My abdication speech?" asked Ergorn startled.
"Yes." answered the Emperor sternly "Your service to this country is no longer required. I will leave you some of your possessions and you can still keep your title, but you will no longer participate in ruling this country. "
"If that is what you wish." said Ergorn holding his tears. "And where are you going?" he asked.

"That does not concern you." he said "But trust me: as soon as I return, there will be lot of changes." then accompanied by Valdor, he vanished.


They embarked in His flyer. The pilot in there asked "I see you brought some company sir. Where do you want me to take you now?"
"To Himalayas" answered the Emperor "And for the record, you should call me the Emperor now."

"As you wish. Emperor." answered pilot.
Valdor was astonished how casually he behaved in front of this magnificent being. As soon as the flier lifted, he said to the Emperor.
"I mean no respect my Emperor, but why were you so harsh on our sire?"
The Emperor answered "Constantin look. No matter of what you may think of him, he was completely incompetent. People starved under his rule and he wasted lot of his soldiers."

Event though, he knew, the Emperor was right, it still did not feel right "But he is still a legitimate ruler and a Duke."
"I am not taking away his title" the Emperor answered "I will just move him somewhere where he can do no more harm. Anyway we are here. You may want to put a coat now."

As they descended from the flier, cold welcomed them. The Emperor took a deep breath. Even after all these years, these mountains lost none of their charm. The weather was good and sun shone. This place seemed to be untouched by wars that ravaged rest of the world. He threaded in the deep snow and Valdor was following Him. After several minutes of march, they got to a large vault. The Emperor used a secret passed code and it opened. Two soldiers armed with bolters aimed at them and said "Halt.", but as soon as they recognised Him, they lowered their arms. They went through a large hall straight into the decontamination chamber. "Did you build this place my lord" asked Valdor astonished. 

"Well not exactly, but I ordered to build it. I saw the plans, but it is actually the first time I am seeing it complete. I will go to the decontamination chamber. As soon as you see a green light, you may follow. I ordered to build it to protect us from biological and nuclear warfare, that took the place on this planet hundred years ago."

The whole place was very stern. There were almost no decorations and everything served a practical purpose. As they both got from the decontamination chamber, the Emperor continued His explanation to Valdor. "It is quite a magnificent complex isn't it? I ordered to build this several thousand years ago. It is a fortress containing many lost knowledge. During the great warpstorms, I was probably the only one who was able to travel through space thanks to my superior psychic powers. I went from planet to planet and gathered knowledge and talented people and sent them here on Terra. This place is actually a giant laboratory developing superior weapons. It has one great library storing enormous amount of knowledge, underground farms for food, but also test animals. Several chemistry laboratories, training grounds and so on... It is powered by a powerful warp generator. One of the technology long lost to mankind. I am planning to centralise administration here as well. This complex will once evolve into a great palace. I will recruit the best architects I can find to build it. It must be magnificient, because it will be the center of the Imperium. It must be a proof of superiority of humanity. ", while walking the large corridors they walked closed to a resting place. "Now Constantin wait for me here. There are matters I need to attend to."

"As you wish Emperor." answered Valdor and walked into the cafeteria.

The Emperor went to the throne room, where several people were discussing over a large rectangular table. They were mostly talented strategists and bureaucrats that the Emperor met during his journey through the Galaxy. When He walked in people got out of their chairs with respect. As soon as he sat on the throne they seated as well. 

Then his most trusted friend said "Welcome home sir."

"Thank you Malcador" He answered. "Now that we are all here, I will explain my plans to you. I should have done it probably before my putsch in Commonwealth, but warp was not kind enough to me and I needed to seize control of this state before this idiot Ergorn would lose another battle. You all have known me under different names, but now that I made myself public, I want everyone to call me the Emperor. You all know, that Terra lies in horrible mess. Now that I am here, we will save it together. We must reunite it. It will not be easy, but we have the technological edge. Where our opponents rely on superstition, we will rely on science. Where they rely on faith, we will rely on superior training. We will show all these tyrants, that our ways are best. While doing it, we must not forget our moral compass. I am sure that no one of you ever doubted, that this conflict will be bloody. However we must not only prove to our opponents, that we are technologically superior, but that we are morally superior as well. If we want to conquer Terra quickly in order to save mankind, we will need to use cruel acts, they must remain as a mean and never be an end. Tomorrow I will formally declare the creation of the Imperium of mankind. You will then send your specialist to equip them, train them and genetically enhance them. They will be formally known as the Imperial Army. 
Now. Doctor Ramiah as my chief scientist, tell me what progress are you making in our main project?"

The doctor stood up. He put down his reading glassed and looked directly into the Emperor's face. He was however too nervous to look at him for long. His sunk his eyes, pretending to look at his notes and said "Well, the project alpha warriors is more or less ready. We complied with all your requests that you sent us."

"So what is wrong then doctor?" asked the Emperor.

"Well you see, the training and physiological changes may take several years. Also there is a high probability, that the subject won't survive after beiing administered such radical change to his metabolism. Finally it is an extremely expensive and inefficient method. "
The Emperor stood from his golden throne. Although his face did not betray any emotion, everyone in the room felt he was angry. Using still his monotone voice he said "That is disappointing doctor. Considering how much knowledge I have amassed during my travels through universe, how much data and resources I have sent to this place, I was hoping for better results. How are other projects going?" he asked.

"The geno warriors project went just as you requested." answered the chief scientist.

"I hope for your sake, that there are no buts this time Doctor."

"No my lord. The geno warriors have enhanced senses, are able to lift in average four hundred pounds and the quantity of red cells in their blood is increased four times. We have developped also several combat drugs as requested, that block fear and enhance senses further. "

"And the Thunderwarriors project?" asked the Emperor.

The timid scientist almost whispered too afraid of the Emperor's wrath "It is still in progress. We are however dealing with a major issue with this project. Most of our subject become psychotic and their mental health becomes unstable after the treatment."

"Overall I am very disappointed with you. With these results, we can hardly conquer Terra , let alone the Sol system. Need I remind you how powerful the techpriests of Mars are? If they decide to oppose us, with our current technologies, we won't be able to stand up to them. They may be superstitious fools worshipping their machine god, but they still have much better arsenal than we do have. I will have to set up another independent laboratory on Luna recruiting more scientists. I may even have to dedicate myself to these projects if I hope to get any positive results."

"Emperor forgive me, but I believe you are too harsh with our scientist here." said Malcador. "Afterall the project alpha is one of the most ambitious genetic enhancement in history. Two hearts, complete immunity to all poisons and viruses, better vision than any animal we know about? Your scientists who worked hard on this project were able to provide all that."
"Perhaps, but what use are they if they can't be trained in large numbers?" asked the Emperor.

"Perhaps, they could serve as your bodyguards?" suggested Malcador?

"Of all people, you should know, that I do not need such things. Or should I remind you, how much power I wield? " answered the Emperor with discontent.

"Of course not my lord. However you may never know what happens. To have a small force of elite warriors around you, guarding your palace and answering directly to you, can always be useful."

"You made a good point." answered the Emperor "Very well. The alpha warriors shall henceforth be known as Adeptus Custodes. " Then he turned to the scientist "I apologise for my words earlier doctor Ramiah. You and your team made a good job. I want you now to concentrate all your efforts on the Thunderwarrior project. Hopefully, they will be useful in bringing Unity to Terra."


A man with a white coat walked into the cafeteria when he saw Valdor, he came to him "Constantin Valdor?".

"That is me. What is happening?" he asked slightly confused. He was waiting for the Emperor and now a man in a ridiculous dress came to him. 

"Come with me please" he said "The Emperor ordered that you are to receive the alpha.... sorry the Custodies enhancement." 

He took him to the operating chamber where three doctors were waiting. "We will perform an enhancement surgery on you. If you could please undress and lean on the operating table."
He did not like that. Being at other's men's mercy, under his knife was always a discomforting thought to him, but since he wanted to become a stronger warrior he complied. The mask pumping anaesthetic gas into his lungs did nothing but aggravate his discomfort, but he soon found himself far away. 

He had this nightmare all over again. His mother hiding him in a closet while these brutes were searching the house. They were looking for young males recruits. His dad was lying to them, saying that they only do have daughters, but that did not work, the brutes searched every inch of their house and found him. He ran, but his feet became heavier with each step until he could not move at all. The brutes snatched him. He heard his mother cry and then he woke up.

"That's it." said the doctor. The operation was a success. You now have a second heart Custodian. You will now have to train to be able to take control over it.


----------

